
Get Rid of Long iPhone Backups With A Simple App - jasonlbaptiste
http://uneasysilence.com/archive/2008/08/13336/
======
silencio
Disables your backups, but it's a time saver. I'm torn. The last time I tried
to backup my iPhone was a few days ago and I left it alone for 14 hours and it
still wasn't done.

------
bazookaaa
Or just type this in the Terminal:

    
    
       defaults write com.apple.iTunes DeviceBackupsDisabled -bool true

